
BPG Image Format - rocky1138
https://bellard.org/bpg/
======
clouddrover
The problem with BPG is that you have all the patent licensing headaches of
HEVC.

A better bet for a future image format is AVIF, which is AV1 in a HEIF
container. Still just a proposal at this stage but I think it will get
adopted:

[https://aomediacodec.github.io/av1-avif/](https://aomediacodec.github.io/av1-avif/)

